# Came back from vacation, and I'm pretty sure my Guppy is preggo...



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

So I've been on vacation since last Friday Dec 24, and just got back today, Sunday Jan 2. The tank was set up with a light timer and a automatic feeder, so no issues there; the fish are alive and happy as can be; just had to top the tank off a little when I got back, because about 4 gallons evaporated out 

I was giving the tank a once over to make sure everything was alright. Aside from noticing that my plants grew a LOT since I've been gone, I noticed that the female Guppy in my tank seems to be a little larger in the baby-carrying area than she was before I left 

It's a 30 gallon long tank, beaslbob style planted tank, and I'm running a Fluval 305 canister filter for extra measure (turned WAY down; about a 1/4 of it's max flow rate). There's all kinds of plants, rocks, and little hiding places for fry to hide in the tank. Also in the tank is 3 Dwarf Gouramis, a Bristlenose Pleco, and a single Ghost Shrimp (aside from the 1 each male and female Guppies).


My question is, what can I expect to happen if I simply leave the female in the 30 gallon to give birth? Do you think any of the fry will survive, or will they all get sucked into the filter intake or eaten by the Dwarf Gouramis?

I think it would be neat to actually see a few grow in the tank naturally, but I don't want my tank to be overrun by them if they do well, lol.


----------



## Santaaa (Dec 20, 2010)

They will be eaten. If you want to get some fry get a breeder box and a tank to raise fry in. Put the female in the box in about 2-3 weeks and turn the heater up 5 degrees and she will drop fry.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If there is enough plants some may survive. Even a breeder box can cause the female to stress and abort so you must be careful to do that. If you want to make sure you keep some of the fry catch those and put into breeder box or better yet get a small 5 + gal to put the female or fry in.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

well I'm not really trying to breed them purposefully, but if it happens I'm not going to stop them 


we'll see what happens I guess


----------

